# Brauche Ratschläge für eigene Foto-Collage



## Rudi Reiert (8. September 2004)

Halli Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei, eine Collage zu erstellen. Ich wollte aus jedem Jahr, das ich jetzt lebe, ein Foto nehmen, den Kopf dann ausschneiden und dann alle gesammelten Köpfe auf ein Bild bringen.. Das habe ich jetzt auch getant, aber damit das Ganze nicht so langweilig aussieht und man nur die Köpfe sieht, dachte ich mir, dass man das Ganze noch etwas Interessanter gestalten könnte. 

Aber irgendwie fällt mir momentan nichts ein, deswegen wollte ich hier mal fragen, wie ich das ganze Projekt interessanter gestalten könnte!

Vielen Dank schon einmal!

Lieben Gruß, rudi


----------



## Leola13 (9. September 2004)

Hai,

wieso nur Köpfe ? Ich würde Teile des Köpers, Hintergrund, ..  mitnehmen und die Bilder ineinander übergehen lassen.
 Dann auch noch mit verschiedenen Größen arbeiten, evtl. zwangsläufig wegen der Ausgangsbilder.
 Das bringt mehr Abwechslung, wirkt nicht steril und hat evtl. einen Bezug zum Aufnahmedatum.
Wenn ein Arm mit Gips noch halb zu sehen ist, kommt gleich der Bezug : "Das war doch 19XX als ich mir den Arm gebrochen hatte."

So etwas habe ich mal von Bildern meiner Frau gemacht. Kann ich bei Bedarf heute abend posten. Unter Beachtung der Vorgabe, daß dies kein Showroom ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Company_Q (9. September 2004)

Ich glaub da gibt es etliches! Ich könnte mir z.B. einen Baum Vorstellen, in dessen Ästen ab und an ein Gesicht auftaucht und sowas wie eine Frucht Symbolisiert. Dann kannst du ja einen Pfirsich, Pflaumen, Apfel, Birnen etc. Multifruchtbaum drausen machen. Ist zwar jetzt recht plump die Idee aber evtl. regt dich das ja zu weiteren Dingen an.... Schau dir doch ein paar deiner Fotos an, evtl. ist da eine Idee versteckt...kannst z.B. ein Foto mit (je nach Alter entsprechend vielen) Personen nehmen, die z.B. auf einem langen Podest sitzen. Dann tauschst du einfach die Gesichter 1:1 aus und ich sag dir, wenn man das gut sortiert sieht das garantiert bombig aus. Hmmm...ansonst würde ich das auch so machen, wie oben schon erwähnt, mehr als nur der Kopf. Verschiedene Hintergründe nehmen, diese dann in einander übergehen lassen und dann dem Hintergrund entsprechend sortieren. Mal schauen was du so zauberst.

_Q


----------



## Rudi Reiert (9. September 2004)

Leola, vielleicht könntest du wirklich mal ein Bild mitschicken, damit ich mir das besser vorstellen kann

ich bin zurzeit 18 und habe somit 19 Bilder auf denen mein Kopf zu sehen ist. 

Das mit dem Körper hört sich zwar gut an, aber wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, wie du das meinst. Hab ja nicht aus jedem Jahr die gleiche Ansicht von mir [z.B. Frontalansicht]

Company, deine Ideen sind auch nicht schlecht Werde mich am Wochenende wohl mal hinsetzen und das eine oder andere ausprobieren

Ciao

und danke für die bisherigen Antworten


----------



## Leola13 (9. September 2004)

Hai,

wie versprochen ein  (4er-) Bild.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Rudi Reiert (10. September 2004)

sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus, aber für das, was ich machen wollte, eher ungeeignet, denke ich!

hab jetzt mal kurz was probiert


achso, irgendwas fehlt bei diesem Bild.. was schönes.. so wie es jetzt ist, siehts ja noch nicht wirklich gut aus


----------

